# Daytona Beach Fishing



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, thoughts on fishing the surf in Daytona?
It's flat, I know.
I've always driven up north of Ormond to do the surf fishing, but even there, it's about as flat as here in Daytona now.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Even CNS is sanded in bad... need a lil storm action to stir things up...


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

got a feelin' that's why we are seeing fewer pomps this year - they must be further out with the bars and toughs. Even the big whiting and pesky blues, cats and sharks seem to be fewer in numbers. we generally fish CNS and Bethune Bch. areas.
Maybe we all need to start taking our shovels!


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Whiting were plentiful on peeled frozen shrimp Sunday near cable at ormond beach cardnial rd entrance.
Wish the Blues and spanish would get up here


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Your*



patindaytona said:


> Ok, thoughts on fishing the surf in Daytona?
> It's flat, I know.
> I've always driven up north of Ormond to do the surf fishing, but even there, it's about as flat as here in Daytona now.


Right Pat~ thats why its time to go shrimping


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Are shrimp still running?? Should have moved to Tampa instead of Daytona..how is it over there, any good?


----------



## Cobenewbie (Nov 5, 2006)

no pomps?


----------



## Annagyijjk (Apr 7, 2011)

Whiting have been abundant in the cable of frozen shrimp shelled the beach Sunday near an entrance cardnial Ormond.
I liked the blues, and Spanish rose
Cannot Ignore The Tory Burch Shoes History of Tory Burch Shoes


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Where is the Cable at? North of Ormond? North of Highbridge Road?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

The bars are really out there,and with it being rip tide season...


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Caught a big blue in the surf today in the Ormond-by-the-Sea area on frozen mullet.
No other strikes; must be a leader heading north. Didn't see any bait fish or birds in the area.
Caught alot of sun and peace of mind the rest of the day


----------



## BSarr712 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys...I've been at the surf fishing very sporadically over the past 2-3 years and have had some ok success, but nothing really good. I am headed over to Ormond by the Sea tomorrow. Any reports on if the whiting are hitting out there? I generally use frozen shrimp, but have heard differing reports on whether or not there really is a huge advantage to using live shrimp. Any other tips for rigs? I generally use a fish finder rig with a 2-4 oz sinker depending on the surf. I also have used the typical pomp set up (drop loop) with limited success.

My in-laws are paying for the room and taking us down there and I'd love nothing more than to haul in a few whiting or pomps to cook up and earn some brownie points  

I've done a lot of research, but the problem with the internet is you seem to get a lot of conflicting info. 

If anyone local has any good info, I sure would be greatful and appreciate it.

Thanks ahead of time folks. Happy fishing!


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Best Surf fishing around Ormond Beach is along the coast just north of Ormond Beach toward Flager. Take A1A north, once you are past the last condos on the beachside you will find many places with beach access where you can pull off the road and park:
Across from the following streets: Sea crest (There is a Bait Shop here also), Spanish Waters Dr (coastal watch tower), Briggs Rd, Sandpiper ridge, Avalon, Bass Ave, Plaza and High Bridge (about 2mi north of plaza)
. You will be fishing for Blues, Spanish mackerel, cobia and whiting. 
- 1 bag of frozen dead shrimp
- Cut finger mullet, cut into 4 pieces, use middle two pieces
- Peel your shrimp & thread it onto the hook tail-end first, leaving the hook a little bit exposed coming out of the fattest part of the shrimp.
If Blue fish are schooling use a 2-3oz silver spoon (gator or crock w/ 3 hook trailer.
- Cast out into the surf
- Keep your finger on the line
- Reel in fish when it gets bumped. 
Worst case scenario, you’ll at least catch some sun and peace of mind


----------

